# Parking near Grave Creek on Rogue



## Liquidsunshine (Mar 6, 2020)

I haven't been down there for a few weeks, but with the day use parking area closed off, people have been parking along the road on the other side of the bridge. Though I have done it before, this is not a great place to leave a vehicle. 

https://www.kldr.com/news/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1589192478&ucat=2&template=KAJO17Column&

I would recommend stopping in at Galice Resort and having them shuttle the car for you, even if it's a short trip. They will store it at their property until the day of takeout. They've done this for me several times when I've overnighted the rec section, even though I could have easily shuttled it myself.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Alameda park works.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I think if you want to leave a rig at Almeda, you need to pay for the campsite for every day your rig is there. I don't think there's overnight parking other than for campers.



You might call Whitewater Cowboy/Orange Torpedo in Merlin. If you don't want them to shuttle your rig to Foster, they would probably just come get it and keep it at their place for you to come claim - cheap. Of course you would have to show up when they're open unless you asked them to leave your rig outside their fence the day you come back.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

*BLT's shuttles or Galice*

Galice and BLT are both close by and may be willing to store your car. Both have a great reputation for locking cars in gated areas and they are watched. After witnessing burned out/ stolen stripped cars on the road from Wolf Creek to Grave Creek, I think paying them to shuttle and store my car is worth every penny. BLT is a little less money with the same rock solid quality service. I have several friends who do much more business than I do with them with great success. I'll be calling BLT soon myself! 

Jared


----------



## vitalwater (Jan 15, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the responses to my question! Very helpful


----------



## joefromsf (Jul 16, 2010)

Quick question: who/what is BLT? Been up there 6-8 times and am drawing a blank for company or business name.


----------



## jaleel_da_sheik (Jan 22, 2014)

DO NOT LEAVE A VEHICLE PARKED OVERNITE AT GRAVE CREEK!

I'm a local so pretty familiar with the situation down at Grave Creek. The COVID concrete blockade has been removed and the main parking area down at the ramp is now open for parking. That being said, I've seen numerous vehicles broken into at the Grave Creek after being left overnight by hikers and rafters. I believe BLT shuttles (541-659-2212) will shuttle vehicles on that stretch of river for $20. They are great to work with and will likely accommodate any special request for pickup and/or delivery.


----------

